# Leopard Geckos - Temperature



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi - I have two of my Leo eggs incubating right now at a steady 80°F, I'm intending to incubate them at this temperature for 2.5-3 weeks as all the texts recommend that the first few weeks of incubation determines the sex and I'm after females.

As you may know temp also has an effect on incubation time and incubating at 80°F gives a total time of roughly 3 months; whereas a temp of 86-88°F is about 45-60 days

The question I would like answered from the more experienced Leo breeders is - after this time frame can I increase the incubating temperature up to say 85-86°F in order to speed up the incubation? 

If I can - should I do this temp rise gradually on a day by day basis until I get to the target temp?

Cheers

Fabs'


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

well my eggs are on 28 celcius (female) and they have been hatching at 39 days!

hope this helps!
 best of luck!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

> As you may know temp also has an effect on incubation time and incubating at 80°F gives a total time of roughly 3 months; whereas a temp of 86-88°F is about 45-60 days


I incubate mine at 80*F and the average hatching time has been 60 days give or take not 3 months 
usually I run by the rough guide of 80*F = 60-65 days, 85*F = about 55 days and 88*F = equals about 40-45 days


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the speedy replies guys - very helpful - cheers! :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

In regards to speeding up the incubation, i know alot of breeders do it but i personally dont i prefer to keep my temps as steady as possible.
However if i were to do it i definately wouldnt gradually raise the temps as im sure this would act as a temperature fluctuation, id personally just wack the temp up to lets say 88f.


----------

